# Where to buy bead board?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have seen countless projects made with the stuff, and seen Norm Abram bragging it up over the years, but where on earth can I get the stuff? I figured it should be a common architectural sheet product right? Or am I off in that thinking...

I am wanting to install some Wainscotting using Beadboard and some molding to create the chair rail in my main bathroom, and kitchen, mostly to repair / upgrade from some puppy damage in the house... I really don't want to cut my own beads in MDF, so I am looking for the pre made stuff. Neither the Lowes, nor Home Depot near me have the stuff it seems...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check this page from Home Depot. In the paneling section, several selections on the page.












 









.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Any lumber yard should have it. Even the little ones around here do...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I recently bought some at Lowes. What they had was a paint quality. Would not work if you want to stain.

G


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I did my kitchen with bead board from Home Depot. Very good quality.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess it's a locale thing... I am looking for something like...

http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

HD's website says it is sold at my local store, but for the life of me, I can't find it, and neither can their staff!

Would it help them if I took a print out of the web page listing, maybe with the item # or something to help find the stuff?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Stores tend to love sku's to key into computers so by all means, take them the item number. It could be sitting in pallet racking somewhere and they don't know it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbhost said:


> HD's website says it is sold at my local store, but for the life of me, I can't find it, and neither can their staff!



I was just at a local HD. They have it laying flat in racks underneath the stand up wood moulding. The 8' length is left/right.












 









.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have thought it would be by the plywood... Go figure...


----------



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought some at Lowe's tonight. Paint grade though they had some like your picture. HD had some stain grade, but not paint grade. Try another HD or Lowe's.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's the stock #. They literally had it up on the overhead, and had to get it down with the forklift. I got 2 sheets of stain grade.


----------

